# Does 12002 include the E & M code



## Leedham (Jul 18, 2011)

Does CPT 12002 already included the E & M code?  In what I can find it appears that only the 12002 should be billed and not 99201 and 12002??

Thanks for your help,

Sharmon


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you share the note minus any patient information?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Leedham said:


> Does CPT 12002 already included the E & M code?  In what I can find it appears that only the 12002 should be billed and not 99201 and 12002??
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Sharmon



If documentation shows that the decision for surgery was made, subesequent to the E/M, and during the same visit (especially for a new patient), you should be able to justify billing both. There's no NCCI edit listing E/M codes  as incidental or mutually exclusive to 12002, but most payers require a 25 modifier on the E/M. Hope that helps!


----------

